# First Look: British Drama Toolkit by Spitfire Audio



## donbodin (Aug 2, 2018)

Spitfire Audio's British Drama Toolkit lives up to its marketing as a tool to “compose, arrange, and complete a cue in one pass.”

Though the library does have limitations, testing it out in this first look video I felt like I was in the room with the performers waving my hands to get expressive variation and movement out of a few simple notes.
Thoughts, demos and videos: http://bit.ly/2LXpm1p


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you Don. I thought this was one of the better (thorough) independent walk throughs available at the time I needed one.


----------



## donbodin (Aug 17, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Thank you Don. I thought this was one of the better (thorough) independent walk throughs available at the time I needed one.


Very happy the vid was helpful. Thanks for the support SoNowQhat?


----------

